# Partage SMB mot de passe pas reconnu



## vooss (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de configurer le partage de fichier via SMB,  mais quand je sélectionne mon compte utilisateur, cela me demande le mot de passe du compte, que je rentre, mais cela me met "mot de passe incorrect".

J'ai réinitialisé plusieurs fois mon mot de passe,mais cela ne change strictement rien !!! 

Quelqu'un aurait déjà rencontré ce problème ? ou aurait une idée d'ou le problème pourrait venir ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## alxdesign (10 Octobre 2011)

Tu cherches à accéder à des fichiers partagés stockés sur ton PC ? Sauf erreur de ma part, il faut que ton compte utilisateur PC dispose un log+mot de pass, et ce sont ces infos là que tu dois rentrer dans ton mac. C'est peut-être ce que tu fais déjà, mais dans le doute...

Sinon moi j'ai partagé les fichiers de mon PC et j'ay accède depuis mon mac sans soucis, mise à part que mon finder ne m'affiche pas l'intégralité de mes dossiers partagés (listes incomplètes). Si jamais tu constates le même soucis, fais moi signe.

++


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

comme Voss ci-dessus, mon mot de passe SMB se montre comme incorrect quand je le rentre. Alors que je sais très bien quel est le mot de passe de mon compte que j'emploi 15 fois par jours.
Ceci est probablement la raison pour laquelle un PC n'arrive pas à accéder vers mes fichiers partagés, alors que je n'ai rien changé apart migré vers Lion (File sharing fonctionnait auparavant).

Si quelqu'un avait un indice ce serait sympa.


----------



## djm (19 Octobre 2011)

Des fois, éviter les caractères accentués?


----------



## john_dewinter (20 Octobre 2011)

Oui, merci pour la réponse, mais c'est le même mot de passe que j'emploie depuis 10 ans, sans chiffre ni lettres.
Enfin, de toute façon mes documents ne sont pas acessibles depuis n'importe quelle machine depuis Lion donc le problème se situe là et non au mot de passe.

Mais bon le fait qu'il dit que mon mot de passe est incorrecte reste bizarre.


----------



## akira123 (21 Octobre 2011)

hello à tous,
je me permets de confirmer ce qui s'est dit : moi aussi, depuis mon passage sur Lion, impossible d'utiliser le partage des fichiers, et le même message d'erreur "mot de passe incorrect" alors que c'est moi même qui l'ait créé.
Bref, c'est clairement un problème lié à Lion qui reprend non plus Samba pour ce type de partage, mais un soft made by apple......
Il semblerait que ce ne soit pas encore remonté chez eux...


----------



## alxdesign (26 Octobre 2011)

en fait, ayant réinstallé mon PC récemment, j'ai constaté qu'avant les multiples mises à jour de windows 7 (dont le SP1), j'avais accès à mon mac sans soucis. Je constate effectivement que cet accès n'est plus fonctionnel après la batterie de mises à jour. Je suppose donc que le soucis est bien lié à un des correctifs de Win7.
Si jamais vous avez d'autres infos à ce sujet, 'hésitez pas à les poster 

Alex


----------



## bluesilence (25 Décembre 2011)

Ah et bien je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à en baver avec ce SMB sous Lion  plus qu'à attendre et surtout à esperer via les prochaines MAJ du lion...


j'ai trouvé ca me je ne comprend pas :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3888?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## tui (9 Avril 2012)

Bnjour,

Meme problème ici, copier / coller du mot de passe lion m'indique qu'il est incorrect.

C'est n'importe quoi, comment perdre 2 h avec un bug, on est en 2012 et apparement c'est toujours pas résolu et après on dira que windows est bugué , pfffff tous pareil


----------

